# Auto Flowering Sativa?



## T-Bone (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone know of any autoflowering sativas?  i am starting to try indoors. i am looking for a few good indoor strains with a very short seed to harvest time(thinking some form of rudaralisxsativa)  also looking at the AKxlow2 strain.  i am using a 400watt HPS with a cooling fan in reflector with exhaust and a deep water culture for 10 plants with air stones, this should be good to have a start up garden. any strain suggestions would be great. ~T-Bone


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

I hve been waiting for a good Sat Auto to come out...I hve not seen one yet...


----------



## Jericho (Jan 9, 2010)

thought i would have a look since i had nothing better to do and came across one (dont know my strains very well)

but this on said that it was Runderalis, Mostly sativa. dunno if that would do.

it was the Lowlife Automatic AK47 auto strain


----------



## T-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. i was going to go with the ak47Xlow#2, an di heard it was a real knockdown stone, i was looking for something with a more head buzz go outside get back to nature type high. thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## Closetfarmer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah i got 3 auto Ak 47 on the go now and they are doing great, I had 100% germination but I'm just hoping for at least 1 female.  They seem pretty hearty and aren't too sensitive to what I'm feeding them either.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2010)

Tbone that AK x LR2 is called Easyryder...  I have grown it out twice already, and know many others here have as well, and it is top notch smoke....


----------

